# Textfile in Applet laden möglich?



## Gix (9. Feb 2010)

Ich möchte ein kleines Spiel als Java Applet erstellen mit der möglichkeit den aktuellen Spielstand zu speichern. Es soll mehrerer Nutzer geben die während der Laufzeit erstellt werden. Bei einem "normalen" Java Programm ist es ja kein Problem Textfiles zu erstellen und wieder einzulesen, aber geht das auch bei einem Applet ohne Probleme?


----------



## Murray (9. Feb 2010)

Wenn das Applet auf das lokale Dateisystem zugreifen soll (wenn die Dateien also auf den Rechnern der Anwender geschrieben werden sollen), dann muss das Applet signiert sein, damit das möglich wird.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Feb 2010)

Schau mal in die FAQs, da gibts einen Beitrag zum Signieren.


----------

